# Looking for a book about African mammals



## Halfje-Bruin (Jan 15, 2010)

For our upcoming trip to Mozambique, Malawi and Zambia I'm looking for a field guide style book about mammals for those countries. I have Watching Wildlife: Southern Africa (Lonely Planet) and Field Guide To Mammals of Southern Africa (Chris & Tilde Stuart).
The former has some information on all countries but is rather limited. The latter has no information on any of the countries.
So, any suggestions on a nice field guide for mammals? We already have a book for the birds so that is not really needed.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Jan 16, 2010)

I have been to Botswana and Zambia. I have Smither's Mammals of Southern Africa. In terms of birds, I have Sasol and Newman birds of Southern Africa. You will have a great time! I may go back in 2'11.


                                Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Robert,

Does your book include information on Malawi and Mozambique as well, or is the wildlife not that dissimilar to Botswana and South Africa?


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Jan 16, 2010)

I am taking a closer look at my Southern African map vs the map in Smithers. My map goes up as far north as Angola, Zambia, most of Malawi, and Mozambique but the book covers South Africa, Namibia, Botswana, Zimbabwe, and most of Mozambique.

As for the question regarding: are the animals are pretty much the same or different in Malawi vs Botswana? I cannot answer that since I have not been to Malawi. If I had take a educated guess, I would say the animals as a whole would be similar. If you are not going soon, I can email my guide and ask him if the Mammals of Southern Africa would be helpful in the countries you will be visiting. Depending if Dave- the guide is on a safari or at home, his response can be quick or very slow.

                                 Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks again Robert for your time. I've also compared the Lonely Planet book with the field guide and it seems that most of the animals mentioned in the LP book (which includes Mozambique, Zambia and Malawi) are also mentioned in the field guide. So I guess the field guide will do fine.

But, to be safe I will ask the travel agency if they have recommendations. I cannot figure out why I didn't think of this before (bangs head against concrete now)


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Jan 17, 2010)

As I recall, all of the 'camps' or lodgings( permanent ones) that I have stayed have their own books for you to look at. Your guide will also help with the identification. 
On my trip, I had to fly in those little 'bush' planes so weight was( and still is) a major issue. In fact, I payed for two seats(for one person) to accommodate for extra weight of my camera gear. I did not bring any books.
All the little things you have to think about before going on a big trip! My African safari has the best trip for wildlife photography. You will not be disappointed.

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Trumpetlamp (Jan 17, 2010)

I know you're looking for field guides, but if you haven't seen Nick Brandt's photographs of African wildlife you really should.

http://www.younggalleryphoto.com/photography/brandt/brandt.html


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry to chip in so late, but only came across the thread today. Southern Africa guides like Smithers cover 99% of the mammals in the region you intend visiting.You could also consider 'Field Guide to the Larger Mammals of Africa' by Chris & Tilde Stuart. It covers a larger region and consists of photographs not line drawings of the animals like Smithers. I use both. If you are interested in birds I would recommend the Roberts Bird Guide, it uses the most recent common naming and has excellent paintings of the birds. It is also a subsiies book so is excellent value for money.In addition I would get Birds of Malawi, by K Newman et al. Although this book is getting dated it is a cheap book that covers the approximately 64 birds species that occur north on the southern Africa region ie N of the Zambezi River, which you may encounter in N. Zambia and Malawi. There are more complete and modern publications available for Africa, but I find when you are new to a area, it is far easier using a guide that is specific to that area, rather than the all encompassing volumes. I would also recommend that, unless you will be in South Africa first, you buy the books in your own country as it is very unlikely you will find them in Mozambique, Malawi or Zambia, unless you are in the capital cities.
I live in South Africa and travel extensively in the areas you are visiting so if you require any specific advise, I will try to assist. Enjoy your trip and our amazing wildlife.
Marc


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Marc,

I've browsed a few other books recently and most books covering Southern Africa mammals can be used for Zambia an Malawi as well. So I think I will stick the book I have.

For birds my brother has bought a book but I don't know which one. I will forward your suggestions to him and let him decide if he buys another book.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (May 7, 2010)

Hey Marc,

  I am committed to Andy Biggs' safari in Tanzania which will take place around Feb-March, 2'11. The books you suggest to Halfje-Bruin should work fine with me in Tanzania? I will do a Hot-air balloon ride over the Serengeti for a different perspective. Plus, I want to do some more abstracts with Zebras. 

                                    Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 7, 2010)

OT a bit, I know KiwiGeoff does (or used to) a lot of hot-air balloon work, might be worth having a conversation with him as well. He's been MIA from the forum recently, but I think he's back now.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Brad for the tip. I have very little experience with Hot-air balloons. I did it once in China and it was a little scary. Then about three weeks after I got home, I heard Dutch tourists died when their balloon exploded in the same exact area(Yangshuo).
 I hope all is with Geoff.

                                  Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------

